# Riley Cooper what were you THINKING???



## MD914 (Aug 4, 2013)

Why don't these fools call people generic names like ASSHOLE?!?!


----------



## coletemple (Aug 5, 2013)

He was drunk AF lmao!


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 5, 2013)

Haha I bet he's got more fights lined up now than Fight Night on Pay Per View


----------



## loquacious (Aug 5, 2013)

Hopefully he gets injured!


----------



## kirby7151 (Aug 5, 2013)

This guy deserves Ray lewis coming outta retirement, come across the middle of field on a little slant pass to R. Cooper and BAMM lay him the fuck out. and then that needs to happen 15 more times this season and then and only then will he understand the depth of his mistake. #dumbass


----------

